# Keine 2 Tränke gleichzeitig ?



## Tumasz (15. Februar 2008)

Moin leute ich bin heute mit meinem krieger alchemist geworden und nach fröhlichen brauen von den tränken is mir aufgefallen das wen ich zb rüstung elixier trinke und danach das stärke elexier trinke dann wird das rüssi elixier ersetzt ? war es nicht mal so das man 2 tränke gleichzeitig auf sich haben konnte ??

Meint ihr ich sollte als krieger überhaupt alchemist sein ? oder wäre schmied die bessere lösung ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß fil


----------



## Toyuki (15. Februar 2008)

1 verdeitungs elexir und 1 kampfelexir gleichzeitig oder ein fläschen das geht
und als krieger ist alchi sehr gut wegen lebenstränken und elexiren etc


----------



## aldermahn (9. März 2008)

Ich versuche das mal zu übersetzen:
Es gibt Wächterelixiere und Kampfelixiere, die kannst du gleichzeitig nutzen. Was zu welcher Gruppe gehört steht bei den Elixieren immer dabei. Für Krieger z.B. Elixier der erheblichen Verteidigung und Elixier der erheblichen Stärke.

Fläschchen gehören zu beiden Gruppen, d.h. du kannst nur eins davon schlucken, dafür hält es auch an, wenn du sterben solltest.


----------



## Forthorian (14. März 2008)

Tumasz schrieb:


> Moin leute ich bin heute mit meinem krieger alchemist geworden und nach fröhlichen brauen von den tränken is mir aufgefallen das wen ich zb rüstung elixier trinke und danach das stärke elexier trinke dann wird das rüssi elixier ersetzt ? *war es nicht mal so das man 2 tränke gleichzeitig auf sich haben konnte ??*
> 
> Meint ihr ich sollte als krieger überhaupt alchemist sein ? oder wäre schmied die bessere lösung ?
> 
> ...


Ja - aber das wurde schon vor mindestens 6 Monaten abgeschaft. Ansonsten siehe Wächter- / Kampfelixier meiner Vorredner.


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (14. März 2008)

Ein kleiner Tip von mir: Wenn man der englischen Sprache nicht 100% mächtig ist, sollte man den deutschen Client nutzen. Dann "versteht" man auch das was im Tool-Tip steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

